# Retirement



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Last week i completed year 30 of my retirement is thre anyone on here can beat it in that time i have lived in 3 countries and visited nearly every country in Europe with the motorhome or caravan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> Last week i completed year 30 of my retirement is thre anyone on here can beat it in that time i have lived in 3 countries and visited nearly every country in Europe with the motorhome or caravan


You didn´t retire at 65 then Billy boy 😌


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

No was lucky to retire at the age of 49


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> No was lucky to retire at the age of 49


Ray Nipper was about that age I think, he'll tell you in a minute no doubt. He's about 100 years old so probably beats you 🤣


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

30 years and 3 months retired from a 'proper' job ......


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I retired at 50 so I'll let you know if I beat you in 25 years time


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan. Retired at 41 in 1982. Spent a lot of time RV ing in North America and visiting only 5 European countries and Turkey. A friends uncle in Canada at 106 has only just stopped driving. Thats my goal.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Never had a proper job i always had to wear a suit


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I suppose I went semi retired at 42 in 2008 when we decided to go off for months on end touring in a motorhome. Im 56 now. However it seems ill never fully retire but I'm kind of ok with that. A cherry picked handful of clients. Keeps my hand in and pays for all the trips and some. They wont let me retire properly anyway no matter how rude I am to them.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

My youngest daughter has a plan to be mortgage free in 4 years and retire in 9 before her 49th birthday, selling her London townhouse and moving to the country. They told me over dinner last night. She has a husband and 2 kids under 7. She's the big earner (got promoted again last week)! Her husband, nice chap is "on the tools" as an industrial absailer. A young man's job!!!!

And irony of ironies, she's done it all as an employee.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

9 years freedom and two countries for me. 
You've given me targets now.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

I've just decided I'm going to semi retire from 3rd January 2023. Not going to tell work for another 7 years though.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I had my retirement the wrong end. Dropped out of university in the 60s blagged a 6 month BUNAC work permit to the States and used the earnings to fund me along the hippy overland trail to Katmandu. Came back after 4 and a half years and had to start work. Had a great time  Did manage the proper retirement at 60 though.


----------



## ablabasia0525 (24 d ago)

I first retired 35 years ago at age 45, but it has not been continuous retirement.

Although the non-retirement bits do not really count as 'work' because they were things like borrowing Boeing 737s and other aircraft to fly around Europe, or minibuses to tour around looking for MHs. For both of which I paid negative rental terms. :⁠-⁠)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone who has kids never retires!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Put the rent up Viv.

Ray.


----------



## ablabasia0525 (24 d ago)

@raynipper has not retired.

He still works for Prue.:⁠-⁠)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

ablabasia0525 - are you Geoff?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Of cause it is to much time on his hands sitting on the beach


----------



## ablabasia0525 (24 d ago)

GMJ said:


> ablabasia0525 - are you Geoff?


Yes


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When Chris was unable to continue working due to his knackered knees we rented the house out and went full timing. We did have to come back to "real life" though when my mum's health deteriorated and the excellent tenants moved out. I went back to work in a different capacity from before and enjoyed it for a while until my pension arrived. So glad we did all that while we could.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ never went back to work after her second child was born as her MS developed then. I stopped work at 50 partly due to my insomnia and partly due to her MS and care needs. We had got our first MH before that so now it's just a way of life for us. We would never full time though: 2 months at a go is currently enough for Mrs GMJ however when her father passes she may change her mind regarding length of stays and we have agreed to do a 6 month USA RV tour in the future but again, family dependent.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Elderly relatives' driveways are very useful when full timing Graham  We spent lots of time parked at my mum's house when she needed help.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No room on that as it's way to narrow however some how when the FiL passes I'm going to have to get his RR Silver Shadow 11 out of his garage and up the drive to the road...with barely 2 inches either side to spare


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

These days you want to do that in one go Graham. With their MPG and the cost of fuel you don't want to spend time going backwards and forwards 😀.

How long has it been laid up? No chickens in it?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It hasn't been moved for 2-3 years now and for the 3-4 years before that it just came out for its annual MOT!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A you going to keep it Graham?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just thinking about 'retirement' and the next film our Anglo/French group will be seeing could relate to many of us in later life. 
(803) Living - Official Trailer - In Cinemas November 4th - YouTube 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks good Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Just thinking about 'retirement' and the next film our Anglo/French group will be seeing could relate to many of us in later life.
> (803) Living - Official Trailer - In Cinemas November 4th - YouTube
> 
> Ray.


Will have to watch it if only because Aimee Lou Wood is in it (Sex education).


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> A you going to keep it Graham?


No Pat. We'll have no use for it so it'll be sold pretty sharpish.

It was used to take Mrs GMJ to our wedding venue and for my lad's prom when he left school. The FiL had a peaked chaffeur's cap which he used to wear when driving folks around


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Just thinking about 'retirement' and the next film our Anglo/French group will be seeing could relate to many of us in later life.
> (803) Living - Official Trailer - In Cinemas November 4th - YouTube
> Ray.


I would love to see it, maybe there´s a DVD somewhere. Already put tears in my eyes watching the trailer.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It will be doing the rounds Jan. Maybe even on Netflix shortly.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> It will be doing the rounds Jan. Maybe even on Netflix shortly.Ray.


Prime UK is advertising it, but not yet available


----------

